# Fernwartung Step5 mit Siemens-Software



## o_prang (19 Mai 2009)

Dass die eWON Fernwartungsmodule unkompliziert über DFÜ-Einwahl sowie über VPN-Tunnel im Internet dien Fernzugriff auf Steuerung von Siemens Step7, Rockwell Automation, Mitsubishi, Schneider, Omron und Hitachi ermöglichen, ist ja kein Geheimnis mehr.

Auch das Abpollen von Variablen aus den o.g. Steuerungen sowie über das Modbus-Protokoll war schon lange möglich. Mit diesen Variablen können dann SMS, Email und andere Funktionen ausgelöst werden.
Auch das Abpollen von Variablen aus der Step5-Steuerung über das AS511-Protokoll war schon des längeren möglich.

Seit kurzem ist es nun möglich, mit der DOS-basierenden Step5 Software der Fa. Siemens eine Fernwartung der Step5 AGs durchzuführen. Dabei können Sie auf alle bekannten Funktionen der Step5 zurückgreifen. Möglich ist dies über eine DFÜ-Verbindung über das in eWON integrierte PSTN- oder ISDN-Modem, sowie über den eWON-VPN-Router, der an einen DSL-Anschluss oder in ein Firmen-LAN-Netzwerk integriert werden kann.
Möglich wurde dies durch Einsatz einer kostenlosen Software sowie einer Hardware, die ideal das Puffern der Daten und somit einen reibungslosen Einsatz des AS511 Protokolls ermöglich.

Weitere Informationen dazu unter: www.wachendorff.de/wp/pgr_tip.html


----------



## Rauchegger (29 Januar 2011)

Hallo. Ich habe eine Frage zu einen EWON 2005CD, und bei der Fernwatung über PTSN (PPP) bekomme ich eine Verbindung mit dem Ewon zusammen, nur wie komme Ich weiter auf meine Steuerung und Panel die Lan seitig angeschloßen sind
Es hängt eine Vipa und ein KTP 600 von Siemens drauf.
die (LAN) IP 192.168.10.1 EWON, 192.168.10.5 CPU, 192.168.10.6 Panel,
jetzt zu meiner frage welche einstellungen muss ich verwenden damit micht der EWON von PPP zu LAN routet, welche Schnittstell oder welche Einstellungen im NETPRO muss ich vornehmen..
Vielleicht könne sie mir Helfen
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AlCalzone (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo Jürgen,

ganz einfach:

hast du in deine Teilnehmer, also CPU und Panel, auch ein Gateway eingetragen? Die GW Adresse muss die LAN IP, also 192.168.10.1, des eWON sein!

Durchstarten - geht !

Gruß
Sascha


----------

